# Wings



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I Have a runt out of 5 chicks that I got, and it's doing weird stuff with it's wings, my father told me that she's learning how to use them, is he right? Or is something seriously wrong?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Describe his behavior please? What exactly is he/she doing with its wings?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Whats he doing ?


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

He's spreading them out from his body


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

This started happening saturday


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

He could be too warm. What temp. are you keeping him at? Or he could just be exercising them.


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens will do that sometimes when they are nervous. 
Sort of something they do when they are deciding if it is time to run.


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

At around 85, so this is normal??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds normal to me. I've seen all mine do what you describe from time to time. I assumed they were testing out their wings and stretching their muscles.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, 85° sounds good. Just trying out those wings is all.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's called bating when they extend and flap their wings.


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wooohoooo I thought something was wrong lol thanks


----------

